# From C.1.2 to the other Sea



## the_traveler (Sep 2, 2009)

Due to the *LONG* journey, this will be in (at least) 3 installments!

*NOTE*: The tribe has spoken, and all episodes will be shown here!

Episode III has been released for your viewing pleasure!

8/20

the_traveler is on the move again for the *LLLOOONNNGGG* trip “home” (wherever that is)!

FOR YOUR SAFETY AND FOR THOSE AROUND YOU, WE RECOMMEND THAT YOU HOLD ON!

I arrived at Union Station and went to the QT to pick up my ticket. My plan was to ride a Talgo PDX-SEA (Portland-Seattle), take #8 SEA-SPK (Spokane, WA) and #27 SPK-PDX for a circle trip! (Would you expect the_traveler to do otherwise?  ) The SEA-SPK portion was bought (paid) previously – when the EB was on the 20% off sale! However, plans changed!

At the QT, I input the reservation number. (This segment was an AGR award.) I was informed that it could not be found! So I went up to the counter, and I was informed that it was *CANCELLED* – without my knowledge! I was informed to contact AGR to find out why, as the agent did not know.

After going thru all the hoops, I found out that this segment was cancelled on July 7. I did make some changes on July 7, but this segment was not one of those cancelled. I did not know about this cancellation until this time. Also, #506 had already departed.

So, I missed my circle trip – and my chance at the 8/20 bonus points!

Time for a change on the fly! I decided to ride PDX-TAC-VAN-PDX (Tacoma & Vancouver, WA) that day. (The reason for this coming up after the short break!) Then I planned to depart from PDX the following day.

However, when I went to remake the reservations, I was told that there were *NO SEATS AVAILABLE* from PDX! The only way to go was via a roomette, However, it did not seem reasonable for me to use 15,000 points for a “short” segment (of a “few” hours) for a roomette for 1 person. But I agreed – because in order to make my other connections, I had to depart PDX (again) on 8/21.

Later, I checked the website, and saw that it showed that there *WERE* seats! After asking if they (AGR) use a different res system than Amtrak (they do not), it was determined that there were L*OWER LEVEL COACH SEATS* only! So I cancelled the roomette and rebooked for coach. (5,500 points instead of 15,000 points – 9.500 more points to use for my next trip!  )

……..

I got an AGR award for PDX-TAC in BC! Then got an AGR award TAC-VAN (I thought in BC but they made it for coach) and a *PAID* ($9) ticket VAN-PDX (to qualify for the 8/20 bonus of course)!

I waited at Union Station for 2 ½ hours and took #516 to TAC. #516 is a Talgo – and happens to be the new PDX-VAC (Vancouver, BC) run! However, it was announced just a little to late for me to take it. (It began 8/19 and I was leaving on 8/20.)

I seriously thought about taking #516 to VAC, but then thought otherwise. If I did, it would have reached VAC at 10:30 pm, then I would have to clear Customs, sleep for a very few hours and then leave VAC the next morning at 5:30 AM, so that I could connect to the CS! Spending $200-300 for a hotel for that short time didn’t make any sense.

I took BC on #516 and departed PDX for the 2nd time. (Thus the name. I had to differentiate PDX (the airport) from PDX (Union Station) – so the airport (where I flew into on 7/25) is C and Union Station is C.1 – are you confused yet? :lol: (The .2 signifies that I had left C.1 on 8/12, so this is my 2nd departure from C.1 on this trip – so far!) #516 departed PDX at 2:45 PM.

However, it departed VAN at 3:20 PM – 15 minutes late. (For those of you still keeping score, this departure from VAC is D.3 – I had departed VAN twice on 8/12!) #516 departed KEL (Kelso-Longview, WA) (E.2 – I also departed there on 8/12) at 3:53 and finally arrived into TAC at 5:44 a few minutes late.

I then took #509 back, departing TAC (F) at 6:16 PM. It departed KEL (E.3) at 8:00 PM and VAN (D.4) at 8:32 PM. #516 arrived back into PDX at 8:50 PM – 10 minutes early.

I then got a ride back to the place that I stayed for the past 4 weeks! (And that was only day #1 – stay tuned for the bumpy ride! At times, it’s rougher than some of the track and switches! :lol: )

8/21

Not wanting to carry my (extra) bags on an unreserved train (the Capitol Corridor) or around SAC (Sacramento, CA) the following day, I checked my bags from PDX to LAX. I could do this because I had tickets to LAX.

My ride to the station had plans during the afternoon, so I was “forced” to go to Union Station early. So I said, “I’ll ride a train!” (The things I’m forced to do!  )

I took #506 to VAN. It was a Talgo, but had a P-42 on the back, not the usual Talgo power. It had a Talgo loco on the front.

#506 departed PDX (C.1.3) at 12:15 PM. It arrived into VAN at 12:30 PM.

After a 38 minute layover, I departed VAN on #11 at 1:08 PM (D.5).

The CS (OK - I made a mistake - there's a 1st time for everything :lol: ) included 2 P-42’s, baggage, 1 trans-dorm, 2 sleepers, PPC, diner, Sightseer and 4 coaches. The coach I sat in had no outlets. But luckily the Sightseer was the next car! At the long stop in PDX, I walked thru the train. I discovered that 2 cars back was a car with power. After speaking with the CA, I was allowed to move!

#11 departed PDX (C.1.4) for the 4th and final time at 2:25 PM.

I chose to patronize the PPC and paid $10 (for coach) for the wine & cheese tasting. (I also bought 2 coffee mugs with the CS logo – my other one at home broke – and a bottle of wine for dinner. So I did my part to support the income of the PPC!)

My dinner seat mates included a couple from Canada on their way to take their families to Disneyland. They commented that they had not really thought about taking Amtrak, but were surprised that the fares are much lower than VIA Rail!

The good news about my new seat is that it had at-seat power. The bad news is that the seat to which I was assigned was seat #42 – which is right across from the stairs! This means there are bright lights all night long!

I noticed very few freights – at least that we were held for. One of the few was just north of KFS (Kalamath Falls, OR) about 9:30 PM. We finally arrived into KFS at 10:00 PM. Time for some fresh air (smoke stop) and time for sleep.

8/22

#11 arrived into Chico late and had to double spot. We did not depart Chico until 4:15 AM. However, due to padding, we arrived into SAC (Sacramento, CA) (G.1) at 5:45 AM. I continued riding the CS until OKJ (Oakland, CA) passing thru MTZ (Martinez, CA) (H.1). #11 arrived OKJ at 8:55 AM.

I left the CS and took a SJ to MTZ and a Capitol Corridor train to SAC. (I earn more AGR points this way!)

#714 deadheaded into OKJ at 9:45 AM, boarded at 9:50 AM and finally departed OKJ (I.1) at 10:05 AM. #714 arrived into MTZ at 10:47 AM. I then waited for the departure (H.2) of #728 to SAC at 11:44 AM.

I found it very ironic that the “Quiet Car” on #728 was the cab car – with the cab car forward and the horn sounding from the “Quiet Car”! Arrival into SAC was on time about 12:30 PM

I then spent the afternoon at the California State Railroad Museum (CSRM). The last (and only) visit to CSRM was 15 years ago. It is as good as I remember! The only bad (and surprising) thing is *THERE IS NO PLACE TO LEAVE A BAG*! So I had to walk around the museum with my luggage! (I find this surprising, since you could - not that I would h34r: – put “something” from the museum into your bag!) Even places like Wal-Mart and BJ’s Wholesale make you leave your bag!

Some may be wondering why I carried my bags instead of leaving them at the station. The reason is that one was my netbook case, and the other was my overnight bag. One thing I had to do in Sacramento was to go shopping, since my pants broke. (No, it wasn’t from too much food – yet!) I needed that bag to put my other pants into it.

After visiting CSRM, I went to the River City Brewing Company for dinner. (hic!) I needed to relax for the long overnight trip ahead. (Including a long overnight Ambus!)

I boarded #749, an unreserved Capitol Corridor train, at SAC (G.2) at 7:10 PM. I’ll leave out the letters and numbers (because I’ll soon run out of letters and numbers!), but I will include the stop and departure at MTZ (H.3) – I departed every station between OKJ and SAC 3 times on 8/22! Arrival on #749 into OKJ was at 9:06 PM. And it was getting cool – I was glad to have a sweater with me!

The Ambus was scheduled to depart at 10 PM for the overnight run to SBA (Santa Barbara, CA)! The bus was a motorcoach similar to Greyhound – but *MUCH*, *MUCH* nicer! About 25-30 people boarded at OKJ. It arrived at around 9:50 or so (OKJ was the first stop), and departed on schedule at 10 PM from OKJ (I.2).

After a short (about 20 minute drive) over the Bay Bridge, we arrived at SFC (San Francisco, CA) about 10:20 PM – and sat there for about 20 minutes! *WHY*? :huh: The driver announced the stop would be about 20 minutes – and offered anyone who wanted to get off (to stretch) could. When no one took him up on the offer, he got off the bus, closed the door – and left! I assumed that he may have gone into the Ferry Building to get the passengers who were boarding. But I don’t think this was the case. 3 boarding passengers came to the bus. But because the driver closed the door, they could not board. It was maybe another 10 minutes before the driver returned, so those 3 passengers got to wait on the sidewalk for 10 minutes!

I fell asleep (good brew! :lol: ), but I think we went down to SJC, PRB and SLO (San Jose, Paso Robles & San Luis Osbispo, CA - sp?) down 101.

8/23

There was a scheduled meal/rest stop about half way. This was about 2 AM in King City. It was at a 24-hour McDonald’s with a 24-hour gas station/convenience store next door. The only thing is that the inside of the McD’s is closed with only the drive thru open 24-hours. This means that any bus passenger who wanted something from McD’s had to walk up to the drive thru window!

The Ambus arrived SBA about 10 minutes early at 6:05 AM.

#768 departed SBA (J) at 6:46 AM. It was a Surfliner with a California coach/baggage/cab car. 1 Superliner coach,3 California II coaches and 1 California locomotive (I forget the type). There is a short stretch of ocean shore running south of SBA. The tide was coming in, so the Pacific had come to wave goodbye to the_traveler!

When #768 arrived into LAX at 9:5 AM, they added 4 additional coaches and 1 locomotive for the run south. It was race weekend at Santa Anita!

Upon my arrival at LAX, I went to the QT to retrieve my tickets for my next segment to BHM. Only when I input the reservation that I entered into my iPhone, it could not find it! (Could this be another cancelled reservation?)

It turned out that I had entered the reservation number incorrectly. I had input a 6 when it should have been 8! So I could go on the next segment after all!

I walked over to Phillipe’s for breakfast, then back to LAUS to retrieve the bags that I checked in PDX straight to LAX. I then waited at LAX for the departure of #2/422 at 2:30 PM.

*NEXT EPISODE*: The trip on #2 /#422 from LAX! Tune in - same time, same channel!

.........

*EDITED*: To include the spelling of the names, per request!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2009)

Since this will be longer than the tp thread that seems to have started againLOL,and maybe even the so called flat iron steak debate Ill withold comment except to say that theres lots of good stuff here,some of it may even be true!!!LOL The Academy is witholding any comment till the complete report is in,one member was heard to comment I bet this might be a contenda

for the loooooooooooooooongest trip report in history!!LOL Look forward to the next episode!!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 2, 2009)

> The CL included 2 P-42’s, baggage, 1 trans-dorm, 2 sleepers, PPC, diner, Sightseer and 4 coaches.


The day the PPCs roll through ALC is the day I give up my bonsai tree! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 2, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> > The CL included 2 P-42’s, baggage, 1 trans-dorm, 2 sleepers, PPC, diner, Sightseer and 4 coaches.
> 
> 
> The day the PPCs roll through ALC is the day I give up my bonsai tree! :lol:


You must have been sleeping the day the CS took a "slight" detour from ABY to KFS via ALC and ran as the CL! :lol: :lol: (They knew the_traveler was aboard and wouldn't mind a "short" detour! :lol: )


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > > The CL included 2 P-42’s, baggage, 1 trans-dorm, 2 sleepers, PPC, diner, Sightseer and 4 coaches.
> ...


Guess they dont know in Ohio that all LD trains now have PPCs EXCEPT the CL/Cardinal and LSL!!!!!Something about podunk towns not appreciating the finer things in life! :lol: (please no hate mail from Ohio,its a great place to be from!!!  )


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 2, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


I have heard it was nice - but I keep sleeping thru Ohio every time on the LSL, CL and Cardinal! :lol: (I wonder if there is a reason for that? :huh: )


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 2, 2009)

O-H


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 2, 2009)

I-O !


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I-O !


E-I-E-I-O! Blame it on Michigan since the season starts this week! :lol:


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 3, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I-O !


O  H


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > I-O !
> ...


This is good!As we say down here; "Hook 'EM Horns!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 3, 2009)

Episode II

Edited: to add the station stop letters.

8/23

I technically boarded #2 (the Sunset Limited) from LAX to ONA (Ontario, CA) where I “boarded” #422 (the Texas Eagle) from ONA to CHI. However, as you know, #2 and #422 run combined between LAX and SAS (San Antonio, TX). The reason I did this is that if I got an AGR award from LAX to BHM (Birmingham, AL), it would route me to CHI on the SWC. I however wanted to go on the TE, so I began the award in ONA (which is only served by the TE/SL). So I bought a ticket (and earned more AGR points!) between LAX and ONA!

The cost of a coach seat on #2 was $10. The cost of a coach seat on #422 was $19. Thus I bought a ticket on “train” #2 – remember it’s the same train! With my 10% discount, it cost $9 – best $9 I have spent! 

My SCA was Veronica, and she and the conductor allowed me to occupy my roomette from LAX to ONA for the 54 minute ride. Even with a coach ticket. They agreed that it didn’t make sense to be assigned a coach seat, and then have to move all my bags and things to another car on the moving train less than 1 hour later.

“Train” #2 consisted of 2 P-42’s, baggage, a trans-dorm, 1 sleeper, diner, Sightseer and 2 coaches. “Train” #422 consisted of 1 coach and 1 sleeper at the rear of the train).

#2/422 departed LAX (K) at 2:30 PM and ONA (L) at 3:24 PM.

We were less than 2 hours into the trip, and we were delayed by a long freight. UP was up to their old tricks! However, this was one of the very few delays due to freight interference.

During the early portion of the trip, the TE/SL passed thru the Palm Springs Wind Turbine Farm and past the Salton Sea. Both of these are *HUGE*!

Much of the Sunset Line has been double tracked by UP. However there is still some that is still single track. One such area is west of Yuma, AZ – and I found it to be rough.

At 7:14, the TE/SL entered AZ, and arrived at Yuma 10 minutes early. Later on during the evening, thunderstorms could be seen across the desert. With the exception of 1 day of rain while I was in Portland, this was the only storms that I have seen in over a month! (But they did not reach the train!)

8/24

At Tucson, 2 people boarded and went to their roomette across from mine. They complained that there were no seats in the room! (It was 12:45 AM, and the beds were set!  ) The wife even went to wake up the SCA!

They also complained about the small size of the roomette with the beds down. And they had the following discussion:

Wife: “Where am I going to change my clothes or put my bags?”

Husband: “Sleep in your clothes.”

Wife: “No, I can’t do that”

We reached ELP (El Paso, TX) early. I was eating breakfast, but I figure it was about 7:30 AM – or about 45 minutes early. During the long scheduled stop, I took a shower on the train while it was not moving.

The couple across the hall kept it up – both during and after breakfast. (Luckily, they were not at my table.)

At breakfast:

Server: “Potatos or Grits?”

Wife: “Yes, please!” (She didn’t say which.)

And later during breakfast:

Wife: “I forgot the card with the car number!” (There is only 1 sleeper on #422!)

After Breakfast and back in the roomette, which was set with seats:

Wife: “This is not like the picture!” (I think they looked at the bedroom.)

And they asked me:

“Is there a plug to charge our cell phone?” (I showed them.)

I learned that a person who had boarded at ONA had smoked some of the “funny stuff”! :wacko: He had his (many) bags emptied one by one. Then he was given a ride courtesy of the Tucson PD!

We arrived in Alpine, TX over 1 hour early! We could get off the train, but it was on very uneven ground, in 91˚ heat, on single track and the train blocked 2 grade crossings in town! And the station is in a small town and is un-staffed!

SCA Veronica is a cute young (20-30 something) blond woman who has been on the job only since January. (Hey – there are other reasons I take Amtrak!  ) Her usual run is on the CS, but she did the TE from LAX to SAS as extra board.

We crossed the Pacos River High Bridge at 6:00 PM.

Del Rio was one of the very few stops that we arrived late. But we had an extended stop, because we were met at the stop by the US Border Patrol. They may have boarded the train, but they did not come to the sleeper. (I guess aliens do not take sleepers.  )

I threw caution to the wind and had the “mystery meat”. It was the pt roast variation. It was not bad, but I would be upset to pay $22.50 for it!

We arrived into the San Antonio area about 10 PM or 25 minutes early. Since my GPS showed we were only a few miles from the station, I thought we would arrive early. However, it took over 25 minutes to pull into the station at SAS.

I stayed aboard during the overnight stop and slept.

8/25

Departure from SAS (M) was at 7:10 AM – 10 minutes late.

The couple from AZ were still at it this morning:

Wife: “$1,200 (spent on the fare) and there’s no dining car crew” (They board in Austin.)

A cold boxed breakfast is served aboard the TE departing SAS. However, this time I was on the TE, it was served and eaten in the unused CCC. When I was on the TE in March, it was delivered to me in my room. I like this much better.

By the time we arrived at SMC (San Marcos, TX) – the 1st stop – we were 32 minutes late. I would have taken a picture, but I didn’t even realize that we had stopped at “the station”! Beaumont has some competition! :blink:

We arrived into AUS (N) (Austin, TX) 15 minutes late at 9:47 AM. At AUS, I was joined on *The Trip From A to ?* by AU fellow member jimhudson. Jim rode the TE until he got sick and tired of me! :lol: (That came in DAL!)

By the time we reached Taylor, TX, we were 30 minutes late. And then we lost more time! We were down 1:20 by FTW (Fort Worth, TX)!

We finally reached DAL (O) (Dallas, TX) at 4:40 PM – over 1 hour late. At the platform, we were met by another fellow AU member, saxman66. Because the TE was behind schedule, and they wanted to make up time, they wanted to cut down the scheduled stop time and depart ASAP!

This was done so quickly that (even though I was standing next to the car I came out of) they closed the door. I had to hurry to the next car – and even then, the CA had to step out for me to get on! I barely had time to say goodbye to Jim and Chris.

During the overnight, we made up the time … except …

8/26

We arrived into STL (P) (St Louis, MO) at about 6:30 AM – about 50 minutes early, with a scheduled long stop. So of course, that guarantees a timely departure. *WRONG*! We departed STL 15 minutes late! The (new) SCA (I didn’t get his name) told me that they did not even send down the STL passengers boarding until after our scheduled departure time.

North of STL, we encountered many slow orders, and were down up to 1:05 on the way to CHI. We finally arrived at Union Station at 2:55 PM.

Since the departure of #30 (the CL) was at 6:50 PM, I chose to wait in the Metropolitan Lounge, and waste time get caught up with AU on my netbook using the wifi.

I checked in for #30 in the Lounge, and they offered to make dinner reservations. I chose 6:30 to eat before the CL departed Union Station. Boarding began at 6 PM, but we departed CHI (Q) 6 minutes late at 6:56 PM. I didn’t mind since it was 6 more minutes to eat before the train started to move.

My car was #3001, but they forgot to change the outside # since it said “2901”. This confused many “normal” passengers – but of course not me! 

8/27

I awoke about 4 AM, and found that the couple across the hall were departing at PGH (Pittsburgh, PA), so I spent some time taking to them. We arrived in PGH about 20 minutes early at 4:55 AM.

NS was our friend overnight, not putting the CL in the hole!

There was fog in the mountains of PA and MD. At first glance, thru the trees, it looked like snow! :blink: (I knew it wasn’t.) All you could see were green (leaves) and then you saw patches of white (the fog).

CSX was doing much track work in MD. Thus we lost time via slow orders. And then the CL followed a slow freight north of Rockville, MD to WAS.

We finally arrived at Union Station at 2:35, about 1:20 late.

I went to the Club Acela to leave my bags and then went to the Capital City Brewing Company, thanks for the recommendation! Afterwards, I crawled back to the CA to await the Crescent’s departure.

......

Next episode: The trip to BHM. I'd better get home quick - or else I'll run out of letters!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 4, 2009)

Having been on a portion of this trip I can vouch that some of it may even be true!Bet the husband with the complaining wife is one of those chronic sufferers who grits his teeth and says "yes dear" alot!LOl Look forward to the never ending journey,Part III when it is cleared by Homeland Security so we "normal people" can read and be envious!!!!LOL


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2009)

EPISODE III - THE RETURN HOME

8/27

The Crescent was scheduled to depart WAS at 6:30 PM, so I waited in the Club Acela until departure time, after I came back. Boarding began at 6:10 PM. Departure from WAS (R.1) was on time at 6:30 PM.

The SCA made dinner reservations for me for 6:45 PM. However, unlike on other trains, there were *NO* announcements made on #19 over the PA at any time during the trip!

#19 consisted of 2 P-42’s, baggage, 4 AMII coaches, café, a heritage diner and 2 Viewliners. (BTW – the 1st was bedrooms first and the 2nd roomettes first.).

At dinner, I sat with an Amtrak employee from the Marketing Department. One think I learned is that the “real” flat iron steaks will return in the fall!

We arrived in CVS (Charlottesville, VA) about 10 minutes late. It was a smoke stop, but due to no PA announcements being made, the only way I was aware of it is that the SCA ran thru the car stating so.

8/28

#19 arrived into ATL (S.1) (Atlanta, GA) about 30 minutes late at 8:44 AM in rain. After the (scheduled) long stop, #19 also departed about 30 minutes late at 9:14 AM. We had moved only about 5 minutes – and came to a complete stop.

By the time we reached BHM (Birmingham, AL), it was 12:30 PM, about 45 minutes late! As I was standing to get off, I noticed that passengers were having lunch.

That got me to think: Could I and should I have received lunch? :huh: With a normal scheduled arrival time of 11:44 AM, I realize it is too soon to have lunch. Thus, I didn’t even think about it. But #19 was running 45 minutes late! What time does lunch service begin? (I didn’t think of it partially because there were *NO* PA announcements made!)

I was scheduled to depart on #20 (the northbound Crescent) at 2:41 PM. Thus, I remained in the BHM station during the layover. Since I was cheap  , I went coach (  yes overnight) on this segment. Not wanting to carry my bags, I checked them to NYP (where I was to connect).

#20 arrived at 2:14 – over 20 minutes early! (Of course, it could not depart until the scheduled departure time.) Departure from BHM (T) was on time.

There were a (very) few announcements on #20, I think one was that the diner was open for dinner and maybe 1 for a stop. (BTW: There were no reservations taken for dinner, and when I went I saw very few passengers in the Diner!)

Arrival into ATL (S.2) was a few minutes early. In fact #20 was early at every stop!

8/29

During the night, I was asleep but noticed we arrived into CLT (Charlotte, NC) over 20 minutes early! The early morning in VA had areas of fog. Being Saturday morning, there was a farmer’s market being held next to the Manassas, VA station!

Arrival into WAS was 36 minutes early. However since all stations on the northern portion of the Crescent’s run are discharge only, as soon as we received our new (electric) power, we could depart. #20 departed WAS (R.2) at 10:09 AM.

A quick check of GPS showed #20 reached speeds of between 103 and 109 MPH on the NEC!

We passed by the EWR (B.1) (Newark International Airport, NJ) stop about 30 minutes early. Arrival into NYP was also about 30 minutes early.

Because of the early arrival, I wanted to take an earlier train home. So after I got off #20, my first stop was to the Customer Service office. I had asked if I could take the 2 PM train instead of the 5 PM train, I was told “No problem!” So I went to baggage claim to get my bags, and then went to the gate where the 2 PM train was boarding.

The “Gate ****” would not let me thru, because the ticket was for the 5 PM train and not the 2 PM train. I was told that I would need to get a new ticket. (CS did not tell me that this had to be done!)

By the time I dragged my bags thru the line and up to the ticket counter, the 2 PM train had departed!  But being that this is the NEC  , there was also a 3 PM train! So I got a ticket for that one. (BTW: It was an AGR award ticket, so the cost for all of them was $-0-.)

The 3 PM train (#88) was coming from RVR (Richmond, VA) – NS tracks! Thus it arrived NYP at about 30 minutes late.

I waited in the Amtrak seating area at NYP. Near (the rescheduled) departure time, I requested a Red Cap to help me with my bags to the train. With this, I was taken down to the platform early (in fact even before #88 even arrived) and was helped onto the train. This was all done before the masses boarded. (Yes, I tipped well!) Departure from NYP (U) about 30 minutes late.

During the trip north, #88 reached speeds of 110 MPH.

Arrival of #88 into KIN (V) (Kingston, RI) was about 30 minutes late at 6:30 PM.

___________________

This edition of A to V is now over.  But tune in next season for more adventures on the rails! 

And be sure to vote for this story at the Academy Awards! Of course I'll travel to LA to get my awardd - by Amtrak of course! :lol: (I would submit it for a Nobel Prize - but Amtrak doesn't serve Europe! :lol:

Thus this ends this season's edition of "The_traveler goes to where?" But it's a non-ending series! :lol:

You may ask where my next tip is to. The answer is .....................

......................

Portland - of course!  Only this time, it will be Portland, *Maine*  (during the Gathering) - not Portland, *Oregon*! After that - who knows! (I haven't been to PDX in a few weeks! :lol: )


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2009)

Back at your temporary home for a few weeks/days/hours/minutes!LOL!I guess you felt @ home with the gate **** in NYP,Welcome back East!LOL!Im surprised they made you change tickets on a regional,Ive ridden lots of times w/o changing tickets but guess its the luck of the draw or else maybe,just maybe, AGR tickets set off alarms ??LOL

Look forward to your continuing contributions to the AGR forum and all other areas of train travel!Can you sleep in a bed that is not rocking and rolling or do you have a massage bed and switches built into your bedroom floor so you feel @ home!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Who is this traveler guy,does his father own amtrak?he must be rich to be able to ride all over the country!Does he have a home anywhere or does he live on trains?Inquiring minds want to know!(also homeland security!)


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> Who is this traveler guy,does his father own amtrak?he must be rich to be able to ride all over the country!Does he have a home anywhere or does he live on trains?Inquiring minds want to know!(also homeland security!)


Aloha

I met the traveler at the LA gathering, even have a picture in my photo galleries. Now to answer you I plead the 5th :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> Who is this traveler guy,does his father own amtrak?


Not my father, but my Uncle (or at least he pays some of the bills). His name is Sam! :lol:


----------



## had8ley (Sep 6, 2009)

Mr. Traveler;

Just a comment on your observation of #19's Viewliner configuartion. When they moved the sleepers to the rear of the Crescent it was discovered that there was no vestibule next to the diner or lounge which meant pax in the diner either had to traverse the entire length of the diner and lounge to get to a coach that had a vestibule if they could not get to the other end of the sleeper (1910) that was next to the diner. It also solves another situation where the accessible room is directly across from the diner door enabling the car attendant to serve without walking the length of the car to the H room. It may also encourage a handicapped person to try to get into the diner on their own. I used to be a purist on sleepers on the rear until I had a room in the 1911 car (last car on the Crescent) and held on for dear life most of the way between Slidell and Birmingham.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 11, 2009)

Finally finished reading your report. Very well written, glad I will get a chance to ride to PORTLAND with you in october :lol:


----------

